# Pasta Sauces



## boudville (May 19, 2010)

Hey fellow chefs out there, im new to this channel and i actually believe this is my first ever thread im doing, but im seriously desperate for new recipes. Ive been a long time fan of the Italian Cuisine and ive been trying to master all the different types of pasta sauces, but whats killing me...is that i notice they are mostly cream, tomato, oil based sauces.....if any of you know other types of pasta....the more exotic the better....PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME OUT!!!!!!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/pasta-recipes/lemon-linguine

http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/pasta-recipes/proper-blokes-sausage-fusilli


----------



## jennamay555 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi,

I like pasta sauces that don't include cream or rich tomato sauces too.  Any shellfish (mussels/clams/prawns/etc), lots of garlic, spring onion and chilli stir fried in a little olive oil and mixed together with pasta is great.


----------



## sophiaatwedding (Jun 5, 2010)

I like pasta sauces very much. Can you please give the recipe of pasta sauces


----------



## eloki (Apr 3, 2006)

I like using leftover braised / slow-roasted meat & some sauce with my pasta.  It's usually quite tasty.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

1. Braise meat a looooong time with wine and mirepoix and a lot of black pepper, shred the meat and continue cooking in the liquid until it's sort of thick and moist but not really liquid any more. Tomato is optional in this ragu, which works especially well with furred game of all kinds.

2. Mash half a stick of butter with minced garlic and fresh herbs, then chill. Take strong greens (e.g. arugula), chopped prosciutto or blanched bacon, and diced tomato. Cook the pasta, reserve about a quarter-cup of the boiling liquid, then toss all the ingredients together, adding the liquid in two or three helpings as you toss. The butter and liquid will emulsify into a sauce.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Pasta A La Caruso made with sauteed chicken livers ,shallots, mushrooms, a dab of wine is real good.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

cook some spaghetti.

sautee some garlic in olive oil - add some finely chopped chili and add some white crab meat - when amalgamated, add to the drained spaghetti.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

You can also take Ishbel's recipe and drop the crab. Garlic, olive oil, and dry chile flakes are a great combination.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes, I like that way, too, Chris!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Ishbel said:


> cook some spaghetti.
> 
> sautee some garlic in olive oil - add some finely chopped chili and add some white crab meat - when amalgamated, add to the drained spaghetti.


what do you mean by amalgamated? Does that mean the crab falls apart?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Amalgamate - mix gently together.  The white crab meat naturally flakes.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Pasta with cauliflower, pasta with zucchini, pasta with caprese, pasta with tuna and garlic, pasta with broccoli and pancetta, pasta with (real) pesto, pasta with butter and sage and garlic, pasta with chickpeas (pasta e ceci), pasta with beans (pasta e fagioli), pasta with vongole, pasta ai quattro formaggi (four cheeses), pasta with ricotta and sausages, pasta with cheese and black pepper (cacio e pepe)... shall i go on?.

of course, almost of these use oil.  I can't imagine any recipe without oil or butter.  But they are not BASED on oil.  You sautee the cauliflower and garlic and hot pepper in oil, enough to coat the pan, you make pesto with garlic, fresh basil, parmigiano, pine nuts and oil, you sautee the clams (vongole) with garlic and oil, but oil is not the mail part. 

There are plenty of light and unusual tomato sauces too.  One of my favorite in this season is "pummarola" and is so simple and so great - use garden tomatoes, or locally grown very ripe ones, if you have them or use canned - put in pot or pressure cooker with a carrot, a celery, an onion, a couple of cloves of garlic and cook till tender.  Blend in blender or use immersion blender or a food mill.  Cook pasta, drain, immediately put lots of parmigiano on it, wait a half a minute so it melts a little, without mixing, then pour the sauce on it and MIX VERY WELL.  you can put a chunk of butter in with the sauce if you like. 

very different from the usual ones but requires good ingredients in season.  Hmm, i made it last night and there are some leftovers - i'm getting an urge for it. 

Let me know if you want any of the recipes above.,  I've already posted some of them like cauliflower and zucchini.


----------



## titomike (May 20, 2009)

ChrisLehrer said:


> 1. Braise meat a looooong time with wine and mirepoix and a lot of black pepper, shred the meat and continue cooking in the liquid until it's sort of thick and moist but not really liquid any more. Tomato is optional in this ragu, which works especially well with furred game of all kinds.
> 
> 2. Mash half a stick of butter with minced garlic and fresh herbs, then chill. Take strong greens (e.g. arugula), chopped prosciutto or blanched bacon, and diced tomato. Cook the pasta, reserve about a quarter-cup of the boiling liquid, then toss all the ingredients together, adding the liquid in two or three helpings as you toss. The butter and liquid will emulsify into a sauce.


Brilliant....beef shin would do the trick nicely ....& a slick, really fresh, light butter sauce



Ed Buchanan said:


> Pasta A La Caruso made with sauteed chicken livers ,shallots, mushrooms, a dab of wine is real good.


but this....this is me! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## exhotickitchen (Jun 15, 2010)

I've yet to post this recipe on my own Blog, although it''s my ultimate favorite pasta!

There's so many ways you can make it and I've tried them all! No need to be exact.

Basically it's a Rose Sauce with lots of fresh herbs.

In a pot: throw in some olive oil, add chopped *garlic* and diced *onions* (you can also add diced or sliced red pepper)season with salt. Cook until translucent. Add *1 can of diced tomatoes*. Let simmer for 15 minutes, season with more *salt and pepper*.

Then add 1 jar (or 2 cups) of some kind of *Alfredo Sauce* bought or home made. Simmer again. Add a large handful of chopped *Fresh Basil *AND yes this is the, I guess secret ingredient you could say, *Fresh Cilantro* (a nice big handful). And more salt and pepper to taste.

Modify by adding:

grilled chicken (seasoned however you want.. try Cajun chicken!)

or Sausage (spicy, Mediterranean, other..)

shrimp or scallops

red wine

fresh oregano

spice! I recommend Sriracha Chili Sauce

Freshly grated Parmesan


----------



## rheadewey (Jun 7, 2010)

There are lots on the net Boudville you can start your search there. Then if you're not satisfied you can ask the experts here!


----------



## yummitummi (Aug 9, 2010)

my favorite all time easy recipe for tomato sauce...

1 large can of san marzano whole tomatoes

4 to 3 tbsp unsalted butter

1/2 vidalia onion peeled

1 tsp kosher salt

put all ingredients in sauce pan, bring to simmer, crush tomatoes against side of pans, and keep on a really low simmer for 20 minutes.

you don't need cream or parm or spices. it is fantastic. try it!


----------

